# theraband layers



## Maxp (Jul 24, 2013)

Is therband gold better if it's double layered or single layered? pls reply soon.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

No. Not unless it is REALLY REALLY needed.

You can build an awesome plinker with very little theraband say a single layer 12mm wide and use 3/8 steel ammo.

Or try a mild taper say 10mm to 13mm? again for use with 3/8 steel ammo.

(But you shouldn't hunt with these.)

The extra layer means you can use heavier ammo at roughly the same speed.

If the bands are too heavy most of the energy is put into moving the bands not the ammo. This means a hand-slap is more likely, and if you use the extra layer just to max the speed band life will suffer too.

All that is needed, is the 'right' width... nobody has the right answer only different opinions and processes of reasoning.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Maxp,

It depends entirely upon what you wish to do, and also upon the percentage of stretch of the bands.

The bands will stretch 500 to 600%.
So forget totally the relaxed length of the bands.

Hypothetically, and I am speaking specifically of my own smallish size use.

I have a relaxed length of 8 inches. I stretch this to a total from fork tie to pouch tie, forgetting about the pouch itself, of 45 inches; so a bit over 450%, which give me the feet per second for the ammunition I use, and the consequent foot/pounds of force which I desire.

I suggest you purchase a set of bands from reputable slingshot dealer (there are several on the site) initially; or alternatively read alot of the alternatives as to taper and band life, before making your own, and ensure you have the correct equipment to make your own before you do, ie roller cutter, mat etc.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Maxp (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Crac and Allan your replys were really helpfull !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Maxp,

Oh, and I have never had a hand slap, not fork hit.

Although I do fire gangster style, with my thumb and forefinger right up almost beside the bands; and I have a few (from poor releases) of thumb hits from my ammo which heavy by mannys standards 20, 25 and 30 grams.

Also like pistol, or rifle shooting, do not dwell on your point of aim.
As the bands loose heat, and the feet per second will be slower.

Practice, draw, aim briefly, and release, relaxing your whole hand.

As one does in archery.
The opposite of firearms shooting where one squeeze the trigger by gripping ones whole hand, rather than snatching a single finger.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I use single layer TBG stretched to about 500%. 20mm at forks, 15mm at pouch. 
20mm straight cuts are a great place to start, too. Even 15mm straight cuts. They will punch a ball bearing through a beer can up to 15 meters without any problem. If that's what you're after, then give that a go.

Doubles are for hunting with heavy ammo, to put it simplistically.


----------



## Maxp (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks once again Allan, and thanks All Buns Glazing. But Allan how far can you come with therband gold(single layered), I mean can you shoot 70 m or so?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

70m... erm yes in terms of a hazard.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=msg&attach_id=38836

In terms of hunting or for target shooting we tend to use much much shorter ranges.


----------



## Maxp (Jul 24, 2013)

I only shoot on targets, but you know I like long range targets. I only need it to shoot up to about 40m, but can you shoot further with doubled layered theraband?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Only if it shoots faster.

And since you can't create energy... it means you need to provide it* as long as the bands can retract fast enough, and the draw distance is far enough.

However 40m is EASILY within reach.


----------



## Maxp (Jul 24, 2013)

So double layering is not needed for about 40 m?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

No, a single layer will be fine.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I am certain some in the forum can do that accurately.

Although, lighter shot looses feet per second (FPS) at a much faster rate, than heavier shot; which simply basic physics.

But as for myself, accuracy is essential, and unfortunately my home range is limited to 8.5 meters, by somewhat crowded smallish urban dwellings in even semi rural large towns in Thailand. To practice on longer distances, I only have to go like 10 min. over the river Kwaii by our motor bike, and set up; however I do not do that often enough.

Anyway to answer your question; I have accuracy to hit exactly where I wish to strike from 5 to 15 meters; to 25 meters I can be sure to strike a coke/soda can round drinking end or base, at 30 a standing can. Much past 15 meters I would not be comfortable hunting at, as one could not be certain of clean kill due to 2 factors. Number one is the strike in exactly the correct place, and number 2 does my shot still maintain enough energy to do the job ?

Sure one could do the maths/physics of your FPS over the first 6 meters, and work out the FPS/ ft/lbs energy to be expected at different ranges. But I am too lazy for that, and make mistakes on the side of caution.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Crac said:


> 70m... erm yes in terms of a hazard.http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?
> app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=msg&attach_id=38836 In terms of hunting or for target shooting we tend to use much much shorter ranges.


Here's a vid of me shooting .33 lead balls at over 50 metres.. from memory I was shooting between 260 snd 290fps.. you can hear the shot whistling in..
I dont think the ball's were doing any less than 250fps when they came to rest..
single layers a great and all you need to plink and shoot with light amo...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Maxp (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! All replys have been very helpful and they are much appriciated!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey bullseyeben! How far was that? :question:


----------

